
American Mercenaries Were Hired to Assassinate Politicians in the Middle East - okket
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/aramroston/mercenaries-assassination-us-yemen-uae-spear-golan-dahlan
======
mrep
122 comments and currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18232961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18232961)

